# MegaMinx Solver



## jheard87 (May 27, 2020)

Hello, 

Im new here and need some help with finding a Megaminx solver online . i just cant seem to find anything i can find 2x2's 3x3 4x4 . pyramids , but nothing for a megaminx 

Kind Regards 
Jamie


----------



## 1cubealot (May 27, 2020)

4x4 solver?!?!?!


----------



## Username: Username: (May 27, 2020)

jheard87 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im new here and need some help with finding a Megaminx solver online . i just cant seem to find anything i can find 2x2's 3x3 4x4 . pyramids , but nothing for a megaminx
> 
> ...


I can barely find one 3x3 cube solver, imo megaminxes are just way too complicated and there are so many cases, I also can't find any 4x4 solver.


----------



## jheard87 (May 27, 2020)

this is the one i have .


----------



## Username: Username: (May 27, 2020)

jheard87 said:


> this is the one i have .


I think @1cubealot was referring that you discovered a 4x4x4 solver which is definitely rare.


----------



## 1cubealot (May 27, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 27, 2020)

4x4 solver: https://www.grubiks.com/solvers/rubiks-revenge-4x4x4/


----------



## Rafaello (May 27, 2020)

I found only Android app called ASolver or something like that, but I don't know does it work fine.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 27, 2020)

Rafaello said:


> I found only Android app called ASolver or something like that, but I don't know does it work fine.



Wow, I tried ASolver and it works great. It also has a 5, 6, and cuboid solvers. The camera feature to scan the cube worked especially well


----------



## Marshmallow900 (Feb 22, 2021)

Whoops, guess I'm a little late... anyway, I got 5 Rubik's cubes for Christmas, and I need to know how to solve a Megaminx. I have a solved Pocket cube(2x2), Magic cube(3x3), Master cube(4x4), and the Pyraminx(Triangular Pyramid Shaped). I don't have my phone, since I lost it about 3 weeks ago. That means I can't use Asolver(I've used it before on my phone, and I like it). All I can use is my computer. I've been searching for about an hour. Is there a website or computer app that will help without the tutorials?


----------



## qwr (Feb 22, 2021)

if you can get ksolve+ to work


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 23, 2021)

Marshmallow900 said:


> Whoops, guess I'm a little late... anyway, I got 5 Rubik's cubes for Christmas, and I need to know how to solve a Megaminx. I have a solved Pocket cube(2x2), Magic cube(3x3), Master cube(4x4), and the Pyraminx(Triangular Pyramid Shaped). I don't have my phone, since I lost it about 3 weeks ago. That means I can't use Asolver(I've used it before on my phone, and I like it). All I can use is my computer. I've been searching for about an hour. Is there a website or computer app that will help without the tutorials?


It's easier to learn how to solve it yourself than to follow a sequence of 100+ random-looking moves.


----------



## qwr (Feb 23, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> It's easier to learn how to solve it yourself than to follow a sequence of 100+ random-looking moves.


Yeah, even with 3x3 beginner's method, you need to learn maybe one alg (L' U2 R U2' L U2 R' U2') to solve a megaminx. Actually you may not even need that one.


----------



## Alexander (Feb 23, 2021)

Here was a last layer solver for the megamix but not there anymore :-( https://web.archive.org/web/20100912001220/http://qblog.be/2010/02/last-layer-megaminx-solver/

I guess i found the new location https://github.com/jazzthief81/llminxsolver


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 23, 2021)

yes, you will have to solve it yourself. It is just 3x3 but with more f2l


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 23, 2021)

Marshmallow900 said:


> Whoops, guess I'm a little late... anyway, I got 5 Rubik's cubes for Christmas, and I need to know how to solve a Megaminx. I have a solved Pocket cube(2x2), Magic cube(3x3), Master cube(4x4), and the Pyraminx(Triangular Pyramid Shaped). I don't have my phone, since I lost it about 3 weeks ago. That means I can't use Asolver(I've used it before on my phone, and I like it). All I can use is my computer. I've been searching for about an hour. Is there a website or computer app that will help without the tutorials?







Just use this tutorial. You'll solve your megaminx without needing to get a solver, plus, you'll learn a new puzzle. This tutorial is very easy to follow, I only had to watch it once to learn.


----------

